# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Разыменование нулевого указателя в DNS резолвере в ядре Linux

## olejah

*07 марта, 2011*

*Программа:* Linux kernel 2.6.37, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность:* *Низкая* 

Описание: 
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки разыменования нулевого указателя при чтении ключа DNS резолвера, инициализированного с индикатором ошибки. Локальный пользователь может аварийно завершить работу ядра системы. 

*URL производителя:* www.kernel.org 

*Решение:* Установите исправление из GIT репозитория производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## fukusimovv

Я стараюсь при обращении по указателю всегда проверять его на NULLнапример:  if image = NULL     image -> Left = 10;можно-ли сделать так, чтобы программа автоматически при обращении к указателю проверяла его ненулевое значение и реагировала или не реагировла?

----------

